

Pandora misses revenue and profitability on 81.3m quarter - earbitscom
http://techcrunch.com/2012/03/06/pandora-misses-revenue-up-71-percent-to-81-3m-but-swings-to-a-loss/

======
samstave
I love Pandora, I use it a lot - but I don't pay for it. :(

I hope they do well - but this is a service I don't have a budget for, even
though they are one of my favorite startups.

~~~
rdl
I pay for it (since they're right down the street, and I wanted to support
them), but only ever use it while working on servers in a datacenter (with
wifi for the phone) while wearing headphones -- for at-home listening, I
prefer my own collection, and for driving or other mobile use, ATT coverage
isn't good enough to keep it streaming.

Somehow I have a station per datacenter. A location-specific music service
would be pretty awesome.

~~~
samstave
Thats a brilliant idea: GPS controlled playlists.

When I am [en route to work, and the time of day is X], play this.

When I am [at work] play these

etc...

